

Taiga, a new open source project management tool with focus on usability - akerl_
http://opensource.com/business/14/10/taiga-open-source-project-management-tool

======
_asummers
My favorite part is their cookie policy.

> Our site uses cookies, which our Oompa Loompas munch on to keep our site
> running. Our lawyer, who is one tough cookie, and is himself obsessed with
> cookies, wants you to know that Taiga uses cookies. He's a simple-minded
> man, and requires obvious announcements like this. So here it is: our cookie
> policy, which you can read more about by clicking here is best summarized by
> the Cookie Monster himself: "C is for Cookie and Cookie is for me."

------
bradleyland
I haven't completed the setup yet, but I'm already super impressed with the
project. Providing a Vagrant so you can spool up a local instance of the app
is just fantastic. And the docs. Wow, the docs. Directly from the docs:

"Because taiga is still a young project we consider it is currently in beta
state."

Kudos to the team, because these docs are well ahead of many projects that are
far more mature. Spotted a broken link here or there, but looking very good.
Can't wait to try the product.

------
brunoqc
I don't really understand the difference between kanban vs scrum. I guess both
have a list of features to implement.

------
no_future
Is this named after the anime character, or the Russian geographical region?
If it is named after the former I'm not using it. Why do all software people
have to be massive weebs?

------
m1117
UI is pretty sweet!

~~~
ams6110
This is always the subjective thing. For me, "easy-to-use drag and drop
interface" is normally a deal-killer. The more you make me switch from
keyboard to mouse, the less I am going to use the tool.

A project management tool should be able to glean everything it needs to know
about what the developers are doing from the source control system. If I have
to write a commit message AND update the task in some other system, I'm not
likely to find the tool useful.

------
tucosan
I am sorry if I am too frank here, but the landing page
([https://taiga.io/](https://taiga.io/)) is just really, really bad.

Not only do the elements not respect their visual boundaries, the whole layout
is cluttered, the typography a mess, the color palette is rightout ugly.
Shudder.

This is very much a case where less would be so much more. I really do hope
the design is not an indicator of what I should expect when actually looking
at your codebase.

~~~
eposner
Hi Taiga here. Thanks for your comments. We'll certainly talk about your
thoughts seriously on our next monday morning developer team meeting. Please
do loo at our code base (it's all on GitHub) would love to see what you think.
Thanks.

~~~
AlbertoGP
Your company's website, kaleidos.net, is down with an "internal server error".
I'm curious about companies established in Spain because I'm a Spaniard that
moved to Germany 14 years ago and since becoming a freelancer three yeas ago
I've considered moving back there, but each time I take a close look I get
discouraged. In the page footer it says that Taiga is an LLC. Does it mean
that you established it in the UK? How's your experience running such a
business in Spain? Do you think it impacts your image wrt. reliability or
quality in comparison with companies in other countries?

~~~
eposner
Hi. You are right, Spain is not the most agile place to set up a company. We
keep hoping that the government will take a genuine look at all the
bureaucratic barriers and tear them down. But we're not holding our breath.
Taiga is a US Limited Liability Company (which took 20 min and $300 to set
up).

In today's world location matters less and less. I wrote this article
explaining what we are doing and why: [https://medium.com/@taigaio/how-to-
launch-an-american-startu...](https://medium.com/@taigaio/how-to-launch-an-
american-startup-9e40892b000f)

